# Anyone Else Let Down By the 2010 TdF?



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

I was very much looking forward to this year's TdF but IMO it turned out to be a big yawner despite the "close" battle at the top.

1. I'm so tired of everyone defering to AC and AS as the defacto top dogs. Why won't anyone attack these two guys before it's too late? If Menchov can TT like he did in the last contested stage surely he could be a threat in the mountains given how skinny he is. Seems like the competition rides hoping for AS/AC to make a mistake rather than trying to win the tour. Heck, even the second tier guys just spent most of the tour marking each other.

2. I expected more from AC. Wasn't happy with the gifted stage to AS. Was less happy with AS's celebration like he accomplished something. Looked like AC toyed with AS but boy did he lay a turd in the TT.

3. Radioshack. All I know is that if I had that talent as a DS I'd make some more noise at the tour. You would think someone would have a clue as to these guys form beforehand and not put all your eggs in one basket. I would have had one guy in the break everyday and forced Astana and Saxobank to do more work. Lance came up small, levi even smaller.

4. Along those lines, I'm tired of seeing the lesser teams work their butts of for AS and AC so their GC rider can protect his 14th place position. No one cares if your guy finishes 14th or 17th.

5. I don't have any porblems with Cav, but he's so much better than everyone else they don't even need to have any flat stages. Not really a complaint, just disappointing. 

6. Missed seeing Frank S. in the mix. Seem like he had good form coming into the tour and was TTing better. He would have been an intersting wildcat.

7. Lack of TTs. If these guys aren't going to separate themselves in the mountains then let's get some TTs and TTTs back into the mix to make things interesting.

8. Wish Vino was on a different team. He's the only guy with the guts to go for it and he's stuck helping AC.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

No so sure about point #3.
They had 4 guys in the top 25 GC, won a stage and took top team honors. Hmmm, not so bad.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Point 1) Menchov isn't a true climber. He has trouble with sharp accelerations and cannot match but needs to grind his way back up. 

2) AC truly was not in the best of shape as in the past.

3) LA was running the team. 'Nuff said.

4) Top 10-20 in the GC is pretty darned good when you're talking about the most elite riders in the world

8) Vino's old. Can't hang in consistently. Vino's knows it. He wasn't "stuck" either - he played an instrumental role in having Bert stay on the team.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Agreed - I think the Tour was somewhat anticlimatic - mostly because a lot of big names failed to deliver:
Wiggins, Armstrong, Basso, Evans, Sastre

At least Sastre tried to go in solo breakaways and Armstrong tried a breakaway once as well - others just gave up.

Then you have Contador and Schleck who are equally matched, and therefore just shadowbox each other, ending the Tour in virtual tie. There was no great breakaways from the favorites in the mountains, unlike past years, unless you count 10 second sprints here and there.

The 2nd tier of climbers - Sanchez, Menchov, Gesink, Van den Broeck, Leipheimer, Rodriguez etc. - all admitted defeat to Contador/Schleck and just covered each other the rest of the tour. The strategy is understandable for Menchov, who would take 3rd in ITT, but questionable for everyone else.

Hushovd disappointed me a bit - he was off-form. Where was Freire? Garmin was full of disappointments, as always. Radioshack top GC guys didn't accomplish much, and decided to go for team standings. Sky and BMC were over-hyped disasters.

The highlights of the Tour was excellent riding by Cavendish and Cancellara, somewhat unexpected comeback by Petacchi, and attacks by individual French riders - esp. Chavanel, Voeckler, Casar, as well as by Vino.

At least Sastre, Hesjedal, Chavanel and Vino tried... too many riders just followed wheels for 3 weeks.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

best tour de france since last year...
i love them all.
keep your let down to your self


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Actually the most disappointing thing about the TdF is to see a bunch of nobodies with zero credentials criticize the efforts of the very best riders in the world. 

So let me try to help here ... 

1. I'm so tired of everyone defering to AC and AS as the defacto top dogs. 

>>>Looks like they deferred to the right dogs. 

2. I expected more from AC. 

>>> Like what, winning the TdF on a unicycle?

3. Radioshack. All I know is that if I had that talent as a DS I'd make some more noise at the tour.

>>> He is paid to do specific work ... the concept of employee applies.

5. I don't have any porblems with Cav, but he's so much better than everyone else they don't even need to have any flat stages. Not really a complaint, just disappointing.

>>> Yeah, it is disappointing to see such talent, huh?

7. Lack of TTs. 

>>> TTs are too unpredictable due to the weather. This one was a perfect example with the HUGE stretch of time between starting and ending riders.

8. Wish Vino was on a different team. He's the only guy with the guts to go for it and he's stuck helping AC.

>>> Of course, 180 riders and only one with guts. A very credible statement.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

There was a lot good about the Tour this year.

Cav took a few stages to warm up, allowing the mortals to play.
Petacchi getting green - although the doping allegations take a bit away
Chavanel in yellow.
Menchov - A quiet champion finally getting on the podium of the big one.
Chris Horner - class guy, great ride
Ryder - just cool
The cobbles should be included every year.
What the heck are the French doing winning things on any day that isn't Bastille?

The riding among the big boys was pretty defensive. Look at it from their perspective - they have a lot to gain from a high finish, and a lot to lose from being overly aggressive and potentially messing up a high finish. The Tour's a huge media circus, and I think in some ways the Tour is a victim of its' own success and breeds the kind of racing we saw this year.

It's the only GT that those of us in the US get daily coverage of and that alone is a victory.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

That's how the cookie crumbles. Don't be such a debbie downer. Life is good if you look up more.

fc


----------



## UnivegaRider (Jul 20, 2010)

serious said:


> Actually the most disappointing thing about the TdF is to see a bunch of nobodies with zero credentials criticize the efforts of the very best riders in the world.
> 
> So let me try to help here ...
> 
> ...


This guy, serious, sums it up pretty well.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

The only disappointment I feel is that it became a 2 man show very early, and that other potential contenders had bad luck or bad form or something.

But other than that, I thought it was a very exciting Tour.


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought it was a great tour! I really enjoyed the cobbles, and the climbing stages. I would much rather see an additional ITT than a TTT next year.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I enjoyed this tour a lot as well. I really hope Vs. keeps the tracker up for a bit so I can really watch some stages I just didn't have time to really pay attention too.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

serious said:


> Actually the most disappointing thing about the TdF is to see a bunch of nobodies with zero credentials criticize the efforts of the very best riders in the world.


What are your credentials?


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

Well I'll be the doofus to say it but...., it certainly wasn't as exciting as the Giro this year, where all the top contenders had to make up a 15 minute deficit just to get back in contention. The Giro just seemed to have a more varied terrain, a more difficult final week, and a complete uncertainty as to who would become the eventual winner. 

The TdF boiled down to which of the two dominant waifs would gain a few seconds on one another. Yes, AS and AC are the best, but I still like the full bodied and more athletic-looking cast of the Giro better. Schleck really is like a grown up little kid. And all the accolades thrown his way got a bit tiring.

Cavendish was great but the sprints devalue the entire stage up till the last few seconds. 

Need more Liquigas dominance and Nibali panache for it to be a real race. IMHO


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

tone12 said:


> I thought it was a great tour! I really enjoyed the cobbles, and the climbing stages...


this, and though I'm not a fanboi of LA, he definitely made the cobbles entertaining after getting a new tire. I'm looking forward to a tour where Garmin can keep their top sprinter and top GC contender healthy. Either way, I think it was great this year. Lots of surprises and next year will be even better.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I think it was a bit anticlimactic, but i wouldn't say dissapointing. Contador certainly didn't have the same form as last year and Andy has closed the gap. I do agree with your point about the TT. I would like to see an additional TT in next year's tour.

What am i supposed to do tomorrow morning?


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

I agree that the Giro was more entertaining this year and last year than the Tour de France. The Tour de France follows a formula that is too predictable. My opinion is that a sport that becomes predictable is no longer a "sport".


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

giro_man said:


> I agree that the Giro was more entertaining this year and last year than the Tour de France. The Tour de France follows a formula that is too predictable. My opinion is that a sport that becomes predictable is no longer a "sport".


I agree. Next year there the prologue should be from Paris to London and they are forced to ride the roof of the chunnel! But then some would complain because it's probably cobbled!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I don't think it's even possible to have an un-exciting Tour. There was so much aggressive racing and chaos in this race, even coming down to a true man to man battle on the last mountain and then the last TT. Big breaks, great stage wins, the hand of fate showing again and again. 

No disappointment here.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah, come on guys - we had THREE WEEKS to enjoy (and I did!) coverage of BIKE RACING every damn day of the week and now what am I supposed to do with my TV?


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

frpax said:


> The only disappointment I feel is that it became a 2 man show very early, and that other potential contenders had bad luck or bad form or something.
> 
> But other than that, I thought it was a very exciting Tour.


Agreed. Enjoyed watching it every day. It would have been a bit more entertaining if I didn't already know Cav would come ahead at every sprint and AC and AS were going to be #1 and #2 from the get-go, but it was enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I enjoyed the tour this year.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Let down? Not entirely. Considering how much crap everyone dealt with in the early stages, people put in the work to stay competitive. Lack of excitement is what I'd point out:

-LA never tired to play hero after his crash...except for like Stage 18
-Final climbing stage was deflated despite it being a kind gesture from AC
-Few people understand that AS's frustrations on stage 15 weren't directed to Contador, but as fanboys, they just love to make something of it.
-Garmin completely faded, even if it was for legitimate reasons.
-Cadel unfortunately found himself with an elbow injury.

I guess Lance's start, Vino's win, Jens' hero moments, and Renshaw's episode kinda offset some of that, but eh. I was hoping for what would've been a more heated GC race - and sure, it was...to whoever took an inch for a mile.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnHenry said:


> best tour de france since last year...
> i love them all.
> keep your let down to your self


I was hoping for better than last year.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

serious said:


> Actually the most disappointing thing about the TdF is to see a bunch of nobodies with zero credentials criticize the efforts of the very best riders in the world.
> 
> So let me try to help here ...
> 
> ...


1, You made my point.

2. like winning a stage.

3. ???

5. Disappointing that there isn't any suspense.

7. Since they are seeded by current position, the weather doesn't have that big of an impact. It definately had less impact than a motobike covering the road in oil after the break had passed.

8, Other than Sastre and Chavenel, how many top names attacked besides Vino? How many attacked from the peloton?


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

The 2006 Tour was a total disappointment. Man talk about the "flaming poop in a bag" gift that keeps on giving.

I was also disappointed that the other GC contenders fell so flat, but I thought this was a great tour. We saw Contador sweat out a victory, Andy ride even better than last year despite losing his brother, Cancellara being Candellara, and Cavendish winning just as handily without Renshaw there to lead him in. We all _though_t we knew the race was over before Stage 19, but that first time check sure threw some doubt in the air, eh? You have the old guard falling away (Evans, Sastre, McEwen, practically everyone on Team RS) and some new names surfacing (Ryder, Sanchez, Van den Broek, Martin in the ITT, etc). You have yet another example of Jens being a god of cycling. The French finally winning some stages (Tommy V!). You take out ChainGate, and what's not to like?!?!?!

Finally, chew on this.... how many years has it been since we've gone through a whole tour without someone failing a drug test? I have no illusions about the tour being clean, but it just may be cleaner than it's been in a very long time.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

BassNBrew said:


> 1, You made my point.
> 
> 
> 8, Other than Sastre and Chavenel, how many top names attacked besides Vino? How many attacked from the peloton?


How many "top names" were far enough back on GC that they would be allowed to get away is the question.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I enjoyed this year's Tour more than last year's and was hardly ever bored.

I have to say though, the Giro was *way *more exciting.......as it usually is.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

The only complaint I had was during the last stage where radioshack had to change out of the 28 jerseys, they all should have put on a baggy t-shirt.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Great Tour!

Only problem: It's over.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

albert owen said:


> I have to say though, the Giro was *way *more exciting.......as it usually is.


100% agree. Giro absolutely rocked this year.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about this year's Tour, at first I was very excited, it started with some unexpected fireworks. But as the old guard started to wane and fade, even while AC and AC battled it out, the outcome seemed predictable. Radio Shack never stepped up to the plate (although Horner, performed admirably), Evans crash ended his endeavor, Basso and Liquigas were pretty invisible (full and content with Giro win). Wiggins and Sky was less than spectacular, Garmin imploded, but Ryder showed lots of potential.

On the other hand, it was good to see some future hopefuls emerge in the likes of Nicolas Roche, Ryder Hesjedal, Jurge Van der Broeck and Rober Gesink to name a few.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

godot said:


> The riding among the big boys was pretty defensive. Look at it from their perspective - they have a lot to gain from a high finish, and a lot to lose from being overly aggressive and potentially messing up a high finish. The Tour's a huge media circus, and I think in some ways the Tour is a victim of its' own success and breeds the kind of racing we saw this year.


That's pretty much how the playoffs are in any sport, no? And even though the TdF isn't really technically the cycling world championships, it de facto is the eqivilent of the Super Bowl or the World Cup. The top GC contenders play it safe, but every once in a while they go out on a limb and take a risk, and it makes it that much more exciting. Nevertheless, I think this was one of the those years where the "races within the race" were more exciting than the overall GC. Cavandish was brilliant; I would have liked to see him win the Green Jersey.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope...


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I love it. For me, it's about watching the best go for something that means so much to them. It's about the stategy because it's as much about survival as it is about racing. 

The Giro is exciting because it's more competitive. It probably wouldn't be if AC & AS cared.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

Strategy? What strategy? There was a real lack of strategy imo and too many foibles.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Not the greatest tour of all time, but certainly not the worst. 

This year's Giro was certainly more exciting, but you can't fault the TdF because of it. 

I guess the only let down was that RS didn't put more behind Horner, but you can't predict who will be in top form after 3 weeks, which he clearly was.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Overall I enjoyed this year's Tour. My one disappointment is that Lance didn't go all out for a higher overall placement.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

It was alright, but I think the tour definitely missed Haussler and VdV.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

> TTs are too unpredictable due to the weather. This one was a perfect example with the HUGE stretch of time between starting and ending riders.


This is kind of a side rant, but... ITTs that go for 52 kilometers in the *same general direction* should be a *HUGE* no no, in my opinion. I can't believe they did not make it a there-and-back route (several loops would have also been fine). Phil Liggett tried to justify the rather obvious disadvantage of the riders starting later in the day by explaining they were starting alongside each other in terms of overall classification - he has a point, but it's still bullshit:

Suddenly we're not concerned about the fairness of winning a stage? The riders starting at the point where the wind benefits them the most have a golden ticket to win the stage over those starting at the other end of the spectrum. Fabian would have defnitely lost the stage to Tony Martin had he not started at the beginning but an hour or two later. He also probably would have rode slower than everyone else in the top 10 that day had he rode towards the very end like AC and AS. Literally any change in wind *will* have a dramatic effect over an entire *hour* of going in the same general direction. Easily +/- 5% wthout anything severe.

Why wouldn't they just make the route finish where it started and avoid this problem almost completely?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

So TT's need to be held indoors on rollers in order for it to be fair.

Is it fair if you have an out and back route and it rains making the turn around slick? Or worse a technical course that starts dry and then gets rained on.

Cycling's an outdoor sport - stuff happens outdoors


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

Tour certinaly had loads of drama. I liked the cobbles and I think they should be part of the TDF almost every year simply because it is the TDF and Paris Roubaix is probably the 2nd most famous race held in France. 

I thought the mountain stages weren't that difficult relatively speaking.

The Tour just didn't have the flair/panache that it normally does and I think that has to do with the definiing moment of the GC race being chaingate.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

LesDiablesRouges said:


> I thought the mountain stages weren't that difficult relatively speaking.


The pace broke a lot of riders.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Very enjoyable this year. Just because two riders were able to mark each other, and one didn't blow up, not a fail...just evenly matched riding. Which I can appreciate.

I'd list more subtle things about riding and racing, but they'd probably be lost.

Very enjoyable overall. Wish I did get to see the Giro though.
(But I will get tired of AC/AS battles if that's all in store over the next 8 years. Hopefully JVDB and some other young riders keep stepping it up)


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

ksanbon said:


> The pace broke a lot of riders.


I think that's part of the problem. There weren't any sensational attacks by the main GC threats and the strategy was to basically stuff your climbing goats at the front set a hellacious pace and whittle off the pretenders. The problem is that after the whittling took place there weren't any defining attacks. Perhaps that's a function of Schleck and Contador being equally strong, or perhaps the rest of GC contenders not being strong enough, but there were no crazy attacks from the top GC'ers save for Sastre's attempt at glory.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

It was not one of the "great" Tours (which are often defined by the "soap operas" of the LeMond/Hinault battles of '85 and '86 and maybe to a lesser extent between Alberto and Lance last year). And consider how different it might have been had Van de Velde not crashed out and Farrar having to eventually retire. Ditto for Cadel's injury (but kudos for soldiering on). Wiggins and Basso just didn't have it.

And it was fun to see Lance get in to the mix on the stage to Pau.

Andy and Alberto are the best in the biz right now and I expect some epic battles in the years to come.

But two things made my "heart sing." First, Alessandro Petacchi not abandoning before the Alps (his usual motus operandi) because he was in the hunt for the green jersey. He slugged it out through the Alps and the Pyranees and it paid off. Class act.

And my boy Chris Horner. Top ten for a guy who's bounced around the pro peloton both here and in Europe. I met him some years back when he didn't have a pro contract and I was living in Boise. He was living in Bend, OR and he drove over for the Twilight Criterium. He lapped the bloody field and a nicer, more genuine guy you'll never meet. Plus, he's damn near as old as Lance.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh, and by the way, while we here in 'murica don't focus much attention on the Team Classification, in Europe it's huge. Much like rooting for the Green Bay Packers or the NY Yankees.

Hats off to the Shack for pulling it off!


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

Too many crashes, and those crashes really killed the drama.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

serious said:


> Actually the most disappointing thing about the TdF is to see a bunch of nobodies with zero credentials criticize the efforts of the very best riders in the world.


I know. How dare they!? After all, nobody should be allowed to post their opinions in a message forum.


----------



## psychorider (Nov 12, 2009)

My biggest disappointment is that it is all over. Now what am I going to watch before work in the morning?


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

I am horrible at responding in the right order :mad2:



> So TT's need to be held indoors on rollers in order for it to be fair.
> 
> Is it fair if you have an out and back route and it rains making the turn around slick?


You mean like the prologue?


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

I enjoyed the Tour this year but if I had to change one thing ............ It would be this ceremonial ride on the last stage. If you got two guys within 39 seconds of each other .....I want to see more on that last stage than a sprint.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

The only thing disappointing about the tour for me is that it's over too quickly. I loved it and can't wait for next year! I hope Phil and Paul are both back as well and Bob too.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I just wish that Lance had not hit the pavement so many times. What if what if... I doubt he would have made top 3, but then again...?

Other than that, I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rydbyk said:


> I just wish that Lance had not hit the pavement so many times. What if what if... I doubt he would have made top 3, but then again...?
> 
> Other than that, I was thoroughly entertained.


Thank you, not that I am some Lance fan boy but he finished second in the Tour of Switzerland a month beforehand. I'm not saying he would have won, but his time trialing was much improved (prologue), he pulled back time on Spartacus on Stage 3 when he punctured, and then there was Stage 8... I've seen alot of bs on these forums like most of the chodes commenting would have picked themselves up and won the stage and Lance couldn't simply because he wasn't in form. Really?? So crashing at 45 mph won't ruin your day? Really?? If you look at his body this year he had lost mass in the upper body, I expect he would have had punch in the high mountains. Enough to go with AS and AC? That we won't know now, but people act like he should be thankful for 23rd and that he was a lost cause for Radioshack before the Tour started, etc. On the Madeleine which was Stage 9 (the next day) he rode Basso's wheel with no difficulty only a minute or so back of AS and AC on the climb (from memory but he was not that far down the road). At that point Lance had conceded he was gonna lose the Tour (he did that on Stage 8), so he had nothing to gain and still rode with people that finished in the Top 10 and was clearly never in difficulty. Again, not saying he would have won but had he not crashed like he did on Stage 8 I think some of the mountain stages may have unfolded differently... IMO


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

My biggest let down was that the last stage could have been a real day instead if the mockery it is, followed by a sprinter party in Paris. 

I wonder what would have happened if AS and AC were tied heading into Paris, or if the difference was very small. 

Can you attack yellow while he is drinking bubbly in the middle of a "stage"?


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Being an american, witnessing all those crashes happen with LA in the middle of it was a let down, since I along with many others would've loved to see lance put it all on the line against the young'ns, a sort of generational war with experience vs mettle, smarts vs technique, heart and soul vs bravado. He still had some kick in him, like a old warrior who's been in the thick of battle more times than AS and AC, and who's won more times than AS and AC and the rest of the peloton. That was the biggest let down (to me)..AS and AC will have their many grand moments in the next decade, but to see Lance close off his career in style, that wud've been really niz.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

biobanker said:


> My biggest let down was that the last stage could have been a real day instead if the mockery it is, followed by a sprinter party in Paris.
> 
> I wonder what would have happened if AS and AC were tied heading into Paris, or if the difference was very small.
> 
> Can you attack yellow while he is drinking bubbly in the middle of a "stage"?


Your biggest letdown is you don't understand the sport of cycling and probably never will.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

pretender said:


> Your biggest letdown is you don't understand the sport of cycling and probably never will.


I understand cycling just fine thank you. 

I understand that it is rich with tradition and unwritten rules. Most Tours that is irrelevant, but this year there was a chance for a showdown on the last day. That is what let me down: the opportunity for something different. I think that it is time for the sport to evolve beyond what it has always been. The accomplishments of pro-riders are astounding. From my perspective, it is time _for the sport_ to catch up.

However, what I do not understand is why cycling attracts so many self righteous losers.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

The 2010 Tour de France unfolded as the cycling gods willed it to unfold. All is good.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

rydbyk said:


> I just wish that Lance had not hit the pavement so many times. What if what if... I doubt he would have made top 3, but then again...?
> 
> Other than that, I was thoroughly entertained.



Agreed. Like him or not...there was more drama when he was really in it. Even without the crashes I doubt he was on the podium but maybe top 5. 

I'll say it again, Horner was one class act this year....I hope they keep him signed for another year if he wants to ride.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Want more excitement in the TdF? Ban the two-way radios.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

39 seconds is a LOT to pull out on a flat stage, especially with the circuit route on the Champs d'Elysees. Not impossible (especially with Cancellara out front), but the stage is short and flat, meaning it's damn near impossible to pull it off. Now 5 seconds is something else, that is a realistic breakaway, but it would still require a herculean team effort.

So would the solution be to go back to a final stage time trial (a la Lemond's victory in 1989)? I see it fitting for the Tour to end in Paris, but it's not exactly a topographically "diverse" region of the country, so it would be really hard to get any kind of real competitive ride if you weren't offering time bonuses at the finish.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

As I suspected, and now confirmed in Cycling Weekly, Contador was ill. He was taking antibiotics and was only able to follow rather than attack.

I never believed that it was possible for Schleck to improve so much and Alberto detetiorate by such an extent, through natural progression on Schleck's part and regression on Alberto's part, that Schleck was able to mount as strong a challenge as he did.

If he had been 100% Contador would have totally blown Andy away in the TTs and destroyed him in the Mountains.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

mangotreat0808 said:


> ...
> 
> but to see Lance close off his career in style, that wud've been really niz



He should have finished his T de F racing career in 2005 if he wanted to go out in style.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah, what was wrong with those other contenders?? Basso let bronchitis, fever and antibiotics stop him from attacking in the Pyrenees, and don't even get me started on that Evans guy....


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

aengbretson said:


> 39 seconds is a LOT to pull out on a flat stage, especially with the circuit route on the Champs d'Elysees. .


Absolutely, but pull chaingate out of the mix and it would have been awfully close, assuming that AC rode the same strategy: ride AS's wheel up and then do his best on the TT.

Chaingate was my biggest let down. Not because of AC's actions or because it happened to my boy AS, but because it took away the chance that the last day would be a whopper. 

Maybe next year!


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

RkFast: *What are your credentials?*

I don't need any credentials to have huge respect for what TdF riders can do.

ph0enix: *How dare they!? After all, nobody should be allowed to post their opinions in a message forum.*

What's your point here? People posted their opinion and I posted mine.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> I just wish that Lance had not hit the pavement so many times. What if what if... I doubt he would have made top 3, but then again...?
> 
> Other than that, I was thoroughly entertained.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> rydbyk said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish that Lance had not hit the pavement so many times. What if what if... I doubt he would have made top 3, but then again...?
> ...


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I enjoyed the Tour. I'd like to see a TTT stage every year, but that's just me.


----------



## robm90 (Aug 5, 2010)

I was very impressed by the out and out toughness shown by so many riders this year. Those men went through so much pain and suffering, mainly due to crashes , it was unreal. You need good fortune to finish well in the TDF.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Good point robm90, it was kind of like NASCAR this year. Tought guys for sure.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

robm90 said:


> ... it was unreal. You need good fortune to finish well in the TDF.


You need good fortune to finish PERIOD in the TDF. 

Even the last place finisher has my total respect for sure!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Daniel Lloyd (Cervelo) interview in this week's Cycling Weekly:
This year's Giro was "definitely" harder than this year's TdF. In the first week on some days they could "just cruise in the peleton". That didn't happen "once at the Giro this year".


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

For me, the problem in trying to compare The Giro to The TdF is that it doesn't mean nearly as much to all the pros. There were guys killibg themselves just trying to finish. 

The Giro would be kind of like the last Super Bowl without Drew Brees and Payton Manning.


----------



## napolinige (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't help thinking a hill TT would have made it more interesting.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

napolinige said:


> I can't help thinking a hill TT would have made it more interesting.


how so, all that would have done is made the gaps up the top end even bigger


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I would like them to bring back time bonuses for stage finishes and maybe at the intermediates. It might dissuade them from finishing in a group in a mountain stage and let some guys that are close have something to fight for.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

My biggest letdown was Evans' crash. I was really pulling for him this year and thought he was going to give A.C. a run for his money. 

I'm still very impressed with his performance considering injury, however; best WC in years.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> My biggest letdown was Evans' crash. I was really pulling for him this year and thought he was going to give A.C. a run for his money.
> 
> I'm still very impressed with his performance considering injury, however; best WC in years.


That's a good point! The race would have been more exciting if Evan's wasn't injured.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I spent most of the tour watching it in French, which I don't understand.

The one thing I want to know, is did Bobke eat his hat? He promised to last year if Contador was not on the CdE team.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

I hated that it only lasted three weeks .


----------

